# Name This Ship!



## Cloud Cover

Thread similar to the one on AFV's, only for naval vessels, including ships, submarines, tenders, landing craft, naval missile systems, specialty naval aircraft not used by other branches of the service, EW gear, naval radars, radio masts, guns, turrets and other weapons mountings. NOTHING OPSEC is to be posted.  If you see something that is OPSEC, beadwindow the post straight to the mods.  

I will start:
Name this ship, what weapon system was it famous for and what was it's fate?


----------



## Half Full

The French submarine Surcouf.  Apparently sunk by "colliding" with an American freighter in 1942.


----------



## Half Full

Sorry forgot the weapon...now it had an 8in gun however it also had an observation plane...so either are unique for a submarine.


----------



## AlexanderM

Looks like a single 12" gun as opposed to twin 8".


----------



## Cloud Cover

Half Full said:
			
		

> The French submarine Surcouf.  Apparently sunk by "colliding" with an American freighter in 1942.



Sorry, incorrect>> wrong country and class.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Half Full said:
			
		

> Sorry forgot the weapon...now it had an 8in gun however it also had an observation plane...so either are unique for a submarine.



not an 8" gun, no airplane either.


----------



## Cloud Cover

AlexanderM said:
			
		

> Looks like a single 12" gun as opposed to twin 8".



12 inch gun is correct.


----------



## AlexanderM

British HMS M1, sank 1925 after collision.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Correct. The 12 inch gun could be fired under water and lob a 600 pound HE projectile 850 feet.  

Your turn to post...


----------



## jollyjacktar

I can't begin to imagine how hard that would have been on the crew when the pulled the lanyard.


----------



## AlexanderM

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Correct. The 12 inch gun could be fired under water and lob a 600 pound HE projectile 850 feet.
> 
> Your turn to post...


I'm not having any luck copying images over so someone else may feel free. My image would have been of HMS Renown, my favorite WWII warship.


----------



## Cloud Cover

This is supposedly a one of a kind system, although it has many brothers and sisters. What is the name and function of the system and what ship is it allegedly only to be found on?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

The weapon is the Russian point defence system called the AK630M1-2 "Roy" tested on the missile boat "P-44".

It is the ancestor of the current AK-630M-2 "Duet".


----------



## Cloud Cover

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Here's another one...


----------



## Fishbone Jones

To start, I think it's US and the antennae array seems a tad overdone (at least to me). Perhaps an EW ship?


----------



## Half Full

I'm guessing it is the USS Canberra.


----------



## Lumber

Half Full said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it is the USS Canberra.



Well, _*I'M*_ guessing that it's the USS Boston.


----------



## Lumber

It's the Boston alongside the USS Franklin D Roosevelt...


----------



## Half Full

Lumber said:
			
		

> It's the Boston alongside the USS Franklin D Roosevelt...



Is that you on the flag deck?  ;D


----------



## Cloud Cover

It is indeed the Boston alongside the Roosevelt


----------



## Fishbone Jones

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> It is indeed the Boston alongside the Roosevelt



Shit, not even close. I know bubkis about things that float. :not-again:


----------



## Cloud Cover

Should be very easy ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Rafael Typhoon Mk38 Mod2 developed for the US Navy, onboard a Ticonderoga class cruiser (possibly the USS Vella Wood for the original testing?)

BTW, I wish I could put up images to keep this thing going, but I have an old Mac and for some reason, I just can't load pictures to the Milnet site. Sorry.


----------



## Lumber

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Rafael Typhoon Mk38 Mod2 developed for the US Navy, onboard a Ticonderoga class cruiser (possibly the USS Vella Wood for the original testing?)
> 
> BTW, I wish I could put up images to keep this thing going, but I have an old Mac and for some reason, I just can't load pictures to the Milnet site. Sorry.



If you locate pictures online,  you should be able to link them into a post. That way you don't actually have to update anything.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

That's what I do for regular threads, Lumber. But in a thread such as this one where the point is to challenge other people on ship identification, pasting the link to the picture tends to give away the answer  [.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Perhaps I can join ...







Name that ship ...

But, more important where? when? and why?

(Since it's me, there's obviously a _political/strategic_ factor ...)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

All right ERC, I'll give it a go:

The ship is the PLAN (Chinese Navy) medical ship PEACE ARK, and the where is in Bangladesh, in August 2013, and it constituted the Chinese government first use of "medical aid diplomacy" to effect relations in what it considers it's next area of influence: The Indian Ocean.

How am I doing?


----------



## Edward Campbell

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> All right ERC, I'll give it a go:
> 
> The ship is the PLAN (Chinese Navy) medical ship PEACE ARK, and the where is in Bangladesh, in August 2013, and it constituted the Chinese government first use of "medical aid diplomacy" to effect relations in what it considers it's next area of influence: The Indian Ocean.
> 
> How am I doing?




Ship is right, OGBD, mission is right, too: Chinese "soft power" projection.

But the image I posted is, according to Xinhua, the "official" Chinese news agency: *"The Chinese navy hospital ship "Peace Ark" (front) sails with "Lanzhou" missile destroyer and "Weishanhu" supply ship in the Gulf of Aden, Sept. 16, 2010. The Chinese navy hospital ship Peace Ark joined Thursday the sixth Chinese naval escort flotilla, which shelters Chinese merchant ships in the pirate-infested gulf. The ship will also travel to Djibouti, Kenya, Tanzania, the Seychelles and Bangladesh, and provide medical treatment for locals."*

MARS may have more insights into the PLAN's activities in the Gulf: he was there back about then with the Combined Force HQ.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I'll try another, if I may ... again, then when, where and why (still being debated in some circles) matters more:





Name this ship, please ... and explain her significance, too


----------



## Blackadder1916

USS Liberty (AGTR-5)

A "Technical Research Ship" (i.e. spy ship) that was attacked by Israeli fighter aircraft on 8 June 1967 during the Six Day War (5-10 June 1967).  The Israelis said they mistook the identity of the ship for a belligerent and apologized for the error, the US government "agreed", though a number of the crew (and many in other government agencies) said otherwise.


From a USS Liberty Veterans website (though they may be understandably a little bitter and prejudiced)


> ON JUNE 8, 1967, while patrolling in international waters in the Eastern Mediterranean Sea, USS Liberty (AGTR-5) was savagely attacked without warning or justification by air and naval forces of the state of Israel.  Of a crew of 294 officers and men (including three civilians), the ship suffered thirty four (34) killed in action and one hundred seventy three (173) wounded in action.  The ship itself, a Forty Million ($40,000,000) Dollar state of the art signals intelligence (SIGINT) platform, was so badly damaged that it never sailed on an operational mission again and was sold in 1970 for $101,666.66 as scrap.
> 
> At 1400 hours, while approximately about 17 nautical miles off the northern Sinai coast and about 25 nautical miles northwest of El Arish, USS Liberty’s crew observed three surface radar contacts closing with their position at high speed. A few moments later, the bridge radar crew observed high speed aircraft passing over the surface returns on the same heading.  Within a few short moments, and without any warning, Israeli fighter aircraft launched a rocket attack on USS Liberty. The aircraft made repeated firing passes, attacking USS Liberty with rockets and their internal cannons. After the first flight of fighter aircraft had exhausted their ordnance, subsequent flights of Israeli fighter aircraft continued to prosecute the attack with rockets, cannon fire, and napalm.
> 
> . . .


----------



## Edward Campbell

Yes, indeed, Blackadder.

It's important to remember that the very close American-Israeli alliance didn't start until after 1967.

In 1948 many, in the State Department and in the _commentariat_, advised against American support for the new state of Israel and President Truman was, indeed, less than enthusiastic. In fact, in 1948, Russia was more friendly towards Israel than was America. In the 1950s Israel grew closer and closer to France and France became, until deGaulle, a major source of Israeli arms. (In the late 1960s deGaulle began to cut support for Israel and, in 1969, he stopped delivery of some patrol boats being built in Cherbourg. On Christmas Eve, 1969, Israeli navy commandos snuck into the shipyard and stole the three patrol boats and sailed them home ~ the French almost ordered air strikes.) Anyway, President Eisenhower had somewhat stormy relations with Israel over the Anglo-French-Israeli attack on the Suez Canal. But, after 1967, and despite the USS Liberty incident, relations thawed.

The _Liberty_ still gets mentioned, a lot, by social media commentators who oppose the close Israeli-American relationship.

Your turn, I think, Blackadder ...


----------



## Blackadder1916

How about this one?  What was the most well known event in its service?


----------



## larry Strong

FP-344, an 850-ton general purpose supply vessel built at Kewaunee, Wisconsin, was delivered to the U.S. Army Transportation Corps in July 1944. She was later renamed FS-344 and served in the Philippines area. Laid up in 1954, she remained in reserve until April 1966, when she was transferred to the Navy, which converted her into the environmental research ship USS Pueblo (AGER-2).


http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/uss-pueblo-captured



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Blackadder1916

Correct.  Next?


----------



## larry Strong

As others....name of the vessel, and it does have a place in history as well...

Cheers
Larry


----------



## NavyShooter

http://www.laht.com/article.asp?ArticleId=1942294&CategoryId=12395

The ship that fired the first shots of WWI...

The Bodrog.


----------



## larry Strong

Well....that was quick. 

Yup


Cheers
Larry


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok, here's one back at you.

It's a historically known ship as well.


----------



## AlexanderM

Bismark? That guess was wrong, I thought she settled upside down.

Might be HMS Royal Oak.


----------



## Old Sweat

AlexanderM said:
			
		

> Bismark? That guess was wrong, I thought she settled upside down.
> 
> Might be HMS Royal Oak.



Bismark settled on her side in Tromso Fiord and about half of her hull is above water. I saw her from the back seat of a Norwegian L19 in 1973.


----------



## AlexanderM

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Bismark settled on her side in Tromso Fiord and about half of her hull is above water. I saw her from the back seat of a Norwegian L19 in 1973.


She sank in over 15,000 ft of water, if we're both talking about the Battleship Bismark and she's upright.


----------



## Old Sweat

Sorry, you're right. I was thinking of Tirpitz. Owe you a drink of your choice.


----------



## cphansen

Didn't the Bismark go down in the Atlantic, while her sister ship the Tirpitz was sunk in a Norwegian fjord by the RAF and midget subs.

I think the picture may be of the Bismark


----------



## AlexanderM

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Sorry, you're right. I was thinking of Tirpitz. Owe you a drink of your choice.


No worries! Cheers!


----------



## AlexanderM

SherH2A said:
			
		

> Didn't the Bismark go down in the Atlantic, while her sister ship the Tirpitz was sunk in a Norwegian fjord by the RAF and midget subs.
> 
> I think the picture may be of the Bismark


I also thought it might be of the Bismark but she settled in an upright position.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Rafael Typhoon Mk38 Mod2 developed for the US Navy, onboard a Ticonderoga class cruiser (possibly the USS Vella Wood for the original testing?)
> 
> BTW, I wish I could put up images to keep this thing going, but I have an old Mac and for some reason, I just can't load pictures to the Milnet site. Sorry.



Correct, although this particular version is the BAE implementation of that system for the US Navy, and is apparently the system selected for the AOPS. I am not able to find information confirming that the AOPS weapons fit will include the TopLite sensor and the remote operating station.  If not, this will be a crew served weapon requiring 3 personnel:  www.baesystems.com/en-us/download-en-us/.../1434555377804.pdf


----------



## Cloud Cover

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Ok, here's one back at you.
> 
> It's a historically known ship as well.



USS Indianapolis? A,B, X, Y turrets, 2 mast superstructure, single rudder, split open across the bottom.  

HMS Royal Oak.


----------



## Edward Campbell

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> USS Indianapolis? A,B, X, Y turrets, 2 mast superstructure, single rudder, split open across the bottom.
> 
> HMS Royal Oak.




I agree. See: http://www.scapaflowwrecks.com/wrecks/royal-oak/wreck.php


----------



## NavyShooter

Royal Oak it is....

AlexanderM had the first right-ish answer, but the solid ID came from whiskey601.

Next up?


----------



## Cloud Cover

Here you go....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

hmm... a Guided missile destroyer


----------



## Cloud Cover

Yes, it is that. So it's not an FFG or a CG.


----------



## Blackadder1916

INS Mumbai D62

And in searching the answer came across the solution for lack of space to do PT on warships - follow the example of these MUMBAI crewmen.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder just beat me to it.

Very sneaky however W601: You tried to send people on a wild goose chase with a lot of soviet equipment  [lol:

The class is the Indian indigenous built "Delhi".


----------



## jollyjacktar

She reminds me of a 280 in some respects.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Try this one. And yes, she was a warship.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I saw her before the dazzle paint work, she's HMS President on the Thames, London.


----------



## Blackadder1916

That didn't take long.  Damn these well travelled people.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I saw her before the dazzle paint work, she's HMS President on the Thames, London.



Same here.....here she is without all the dazzle paint scheme...





A view of President with St Paul's Cathedral and the City of London in the background


----------



## jollyjacktar

IIRC, she was mostly all white when I did the Thames boat tour in 14.  They must have been getting her ready for the dazzle paint job.


----------



## NavyShooter

I was thinking Thames....someone else beat me to the google-search though!


----------



## Cloud Cover

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> INS Mumbai D62



Correct. Good job!


----------



## Lumber

Ok, my turn!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Almirante Grau (CLM-81)  Peruvian Navy

No, I'm not an aficionado of naval vessels - the title of the picture gave it away.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Or before that it was the HNLMS De Ruyter (C801) of the  Royal Netherlands Navy


----------



## Lumber

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> No, I'm not an aficionado of naval vessels - the title of the picture gave it away.



 :facepalm:

I'll just step back now...


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.


----------



## jollyjacktar

HMS Warrior.


----------



## Lumber

HMS Calypso/Briton?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Lumber said:
			
		

> HMS Calypso/Briton?



Your got it.

http://www.heritage.nf.ca/first-world-war/gallery/royal-naval-reserve/index.php

What she looked like in full glory.







And what she looks like today.
http://www.hiddennewfoundland.ca/#!hms-calypsobriton/cnsc


----------



## Cloud Cover

Aircraft and Carrier type.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

The aircraft is a Su-30MKK of the Peoples Liberation Army's Navy, onboard the PLAN ship Liaoning.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Shenyang J-15 Flying Shark preparing to take off from Liaoning (Varyag) Aircraft Carrier


----------



## Cloud Cover

It is indeed a J-15 on the Liaoning. Good job!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yep. You got that one NFLD Sapper. I failed to notice the canards the first time I looked. Well done.

BTW W601, one of the little clues that drove me to the Chinese side was that, clearly, it was Russian made or based equipment, but the deck crew is wearing colour coded vests associated to their task, which is an American/French (and I suppose soon British) practice that the Russians and the Indians have never adopted.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I got nothing at this time, I defer the next vessel to Oldgateboatdriver...and if he has nothing then the floor is open....


----------



## cupper

I've got one for you all.

There are 3 vessels in this photo taken from the deck of a fourth.

Name the 3 in view. (Bonus if you can name the fourth and where they are all currently located).


----------



## Cloud Cover

USS Joseph P. Kennedy
USS Lionfish
DDRNS Hiddensee
     +
USS Massachusetts

They are all located in Battleship Cove,in Fall River, Massachusetts


----------



## NavyShooter

Photo taken from the USS Massachusetts, three ships in the picture are:

USS Lionfish
USS Joseph P Kennedy Jr
Hiddensee

Location is Battleship Cove:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battleship_Cove


----------



## cupper

You both are correct.

Very interesting place to visit if you ever get in the area. Spent a week there last summer for work (they are rebuilding the whole interchange for the bridge in the picture, and revitalizing the downtown riverside area.


----------



## Cloud Cover

go ahead Navy Shooter...


----------



## NavyShooter

Ok,

How about a beached carrier?

Any guesses?

NS


----------



## Cloud Cover

My guess is that it is the Riga (renamed Varyag) when she was basically abandoned along the Black Sea by the Ukraine. There is a small ship beside it, perhaps a destroyer.


----------



## Cloud Cover

while we are waiting for Navy Shooter...


----------



## NavyShooter

I was waiting for the right answer:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INS_Vikramaditya

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Severodvinsk,+Arkhangelsk+Oblast,+Russia/@64.5754418,39.8222996,15z/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x441842144c395125:0x6c58295f371382a3


----------



## NavyShooter

Yours is the Scharnhorst:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_battleship_Scharnhorst

Photo is apparently one taken in Kiel in 1939-1940.

NS


----------



## Cloud Cover

it is indeed the Scharnhorst.

I had no idea of the scale of conversion work on the Vkiramaditya. Quite the project! I loved this quote:
"The Comptroller and Auditor General of India (CAG) criticised the fact that Vikramaditya would be a second-hand warship with a limited life span, which would be 60% costlier than a new one, and there was a risk of further delay in its delivery.[37] The Indian Navy Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sureesh Mehta defended the price for the warship saying:

"I can't comment on the CAG. But you all are defence analysts, can you get me an aircraft carrier for less than USD two billion? If you can, I am going to sign a cheque right now".  

Considering the carrier came with 16 Mig29K and 6 Helix, all for 2.35billion USD, the Indians probably got a very good deal.....


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I've been lurking in this thread;  some great historical ships and shows of knowledge so far.  I am weak on the historical stuff, but always looking to improve my RECCE on current stuff.

If anyone wants to add in some modern stuff, partial shots, etc every now and then, that would be sweet as well.  A few examples below.

Thanks for the history lessons so far!


----------



## AlexanderM

I'll say that ship 1 is a De Zeven Provinciën Class Frigate but I can't say which one.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Actually, the top picture from EITS is a German Navy Sachsen class frigate (also known as a Type F-124).

The second pic is a good'ol Soviet ( now Russian) Udaloy class destroyer.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, the top picture from EITS is a German Navy Sachsen class frigate (also known as a Type F-124).
> 
> The second pic is a good'ol Soviet ( now Russian) Udaloy class destroyer.



 :nod:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

All right, let's see if I figured out how to attach a picture. If there is no picture, please let me know, and I will bow out (god knows I tried all possible ways with my mac):

Who is this ship?


----------



## Lumber

I almost said a Rothesay/Whitby class, but that huge air search radar on the main mast just didn't fit...

HMAS _Yarra_. Australian River-Class destroyer escort.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Correct Lumber.

Only the first two of the six River class destroyer Escorts had their American made Air Search radars way at the top of the main mast. The other four had it aft of the funnel on a separate mast. It was thought that Parramatta and Yarra could double as Air picket destroyers for the carriers on top of their ASW duties, which explains the location of the Air Search radars. And Parramatta had a different funnel cowling, so this is indeed Yarra.
Your turn.


----------



## Lumber

And I didn't leave the name and pennant number in the file name this time!  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell

Is that HMS Good Hope, a _Drake_ class cruiser?

Edit to add picture:


----------



## larry Strong

HMCS Niobe?


----------



## Lumber

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Is that HMS Good Hope, a _Drake_ class cruiser?



Indeed..

That was quick.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

All right, lets try this again

Who, where (if you can when, approximately) and two extra points for the ship in the background.

Whoops. Picture won't stay this time. Now what did  I do differently last time ???

Let me work on this.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Let's try again

Who, where (if you can when, approximately) and two extra points for the ship in the background.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Canadian Submarine CC1, Esquimalt, sometime between August 1914 and June 1917.

Guess for the extra points - Rainbow (but I'm probably wrong, number of stacks don't match?)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Correct on all three counts ... No extra points however.

Hint: Its the other one ...

Your move.


----------



## Lumber

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Correct on all three counts ... No extra points however.
> 
> Hint: Its the other one ...
> 
> Your move.



Niobe! I'll take the extra points.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Tell me, please, what she is ...

     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





          ... but, for the bonus points, *what she was* and when.


----------



## Sub_Guy

HMCS Stormont.

Launched '43


Now a luxury yacht!  Christina O.


----------



## George Wallace

[to add to Dolphin_Hunter]....a former Corvette.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Hint: Its the other one ...



Are you sure?  I am in no way a naval historian and my knowledge on the subject is limited to what I was able to quickly find on the net, but what I did find seems to indicate that Niobe was limited to Halifax during the Great War and thus would have not been in Esquimalt to photobomb CC1's picture.  Otherwise I would have guessed her.  Is it possible that a British 4-stacker could have been in Esquimalt at the time?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Well, it's definitely a Diadem class cruiser. Stacks are right, Mast arrangement is right, double fore anchors to starboard is right, gun size, location and suit is right. No other class of cruiser looks that way. And since none of the others served anywhere else than the Atlantic Squadron, in the Med or at the China station, there is no reason to believe it's one of the others.

On the other hand, (and don't quote me on this) I seem to recall reading in one of the Naval history of Canada book that Niobe had been out exercising with Rainbow on the west Coast at the break of WWI, and was ordered back to Halifax to defend the Canadian Coast and patrol down to Bermuda and back, while Rainbow was ordered to defend the West Coast of N. America.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

All right. 

I'll go again.

Colin, please abstain (It would be too easy for an old-timer like you  )

Who are these ships, and what did they do?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Well, it's definitely a Diadem class cruiser. Stacks are right, Mast arrangement is right, double fore anchors to starboard is right, gun size, location and suit is right. No other class of cruiser looks that way. And since none of the others served anywhere else than the Atlantic Squadron, in the Med or at the China station, there is no reason to believe it's one of the others.



Not to derail the thread, but . . . 

How about this vessel?  Does it fit the features of the ship in the sub photo?






In "THE NAVAL SERVICE OF CANADA  Its Official History" (http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2013/dn-nd/D61-32-1-1962-eng.pdf) three non-Canadian war vessels are identified as either being in BC waters or based (even at least temporarily) in Esquimalt during the First World War.  The is no mention of Niobe being in the Pacific at the outbreak of the war.

They are:

HMS Newcastle (the picture above)
Japanese cruiser Izumo (a three stack vessel)
HMS Kent (also a three stacker)


----------



## Edward Campbell

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> HMCS Stormont.
> 
> Launched '43
> 
> 
> Now a luxury yacht!  Christina O.




Quite right. The frigates (the name was thought up by Percy Nelles who was good at that sort of thing) were conceived even as the first (1939/40) batch of corvettes were being built as, originally, a "twin screw corvette" because the Navy wanted to keep the simplicity of the corvette, especially its engine system, but in a slightly larger, faster and much more stable platform.

It makes on wonder how much of the original K327 is still there.





HMCS Stormont


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not to derail the thread, but . . .
> 
> How about this vessel?  Does it fit the features of the ship in the sub photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In "THE NAVAL SERVICE OF CANADA  Its Official History" (http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2013/dn-nd/D61-32-1-1962-eng.pdf) three non-Canadian war vessels are identified as either being in BC waters or based (even at least temporarily) in Esquimalt during the First World War.  The is no mention of Niobe being in the Pacific at the outbreak of the war.
> 
> They are:
> 
> HMS Newcastle (the picture above)
> Japanese cruiser Izumo (a three stack vessel)
> HMS Kent (also a three stacker)



Could be HMS Newcastle, though mast looks little different and the Newcastle had two larger funnels in the centre. On the pics, it looks like four same size funnel. My pic is not of the best quality especially in the background so it could be Newcastle.

 I am looking at a picture of HMS Gloucester, a sister ship of Newcastle and the mast is more closely matched to my pic. It could be there was a mast re-design made to the class at some point.

Good research Blackadder.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> All right.
> 
> I'll go again.
> 
> Colin, please abstain (It would be too easy for an old-timer like you  )
> 
> Who are these ships, and what did they do?



CCGS  Vancouver and Quadra, Weather ship


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Correct.

I thought it would be more difficult with their radome off in the pic. But there is no fooling you Nfld Sapper.

Your move.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Name this vessel....


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> All right.
> 
> I'll go again.
> 
> Colin, please abstain (It would be too easy for an old-timer like you  )
> 
> Who are these ships, and what did they do?




but, but, but........ [

My first boss in my current job worked as a radio operator on them. Apparently they had to sometimes resort to recruiting anyone with a pulse (he claimed they recruited from the local drunk tank) to go out for the 13 week patrol at Ocean station Papa.


----------



## Edward Campbell

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Name this vessel....




It's a new Norwegian intelligence ship: http://www.rcinet.ca/eye-on-the-arctic/2015/07/28/new-russian-spy-ship-to-keep-tabs-on-norway/ the _Marjata_ 

_____
Edited to add: here she is in a recent picture


----------



## Nfld Sapper

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It's a new Norwegian intelligence ship: http://www.rcinet.ca/eye-on-the-arctic/2015/07/28/new-russian-spy-ship-to-keep-tabs-on-norway/ the _Marjata_



Correct it's the Marjata IV, I thought posting it in it's unfinished state would throw people off.. good eye Edward....

Attached is her completed.


----------



## Lumber

I'm confused. You're post says it's the "Norwegian" intelligence ship, but hte article says "new russian spy ship to keep tabs on Norway". Also, the paint scheme in the first picture looked very much Russian... so which is it?


----------



## Edward Campbell

Lumber said:
			
		

> I'm confused. You're post says it's the "Norwegian" intelligence ship, but hte article says "new russian spy ship to keep tabs on Norway". Also, the paint scheme in the first picture looked very much Russian... so which is it?



In the article, which is about, mainly, Russian ships, it is referred to, in the photo caption, as Norway's "answer." I couldn't find another reference with that photo in it.  :-\  So it is the Norwegian intelligence ship _Marjata_ ... _I think_, that's my answer, anyway.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

It is the Marjata IV. It will/has replaced the Marjata III.



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> I'm confused. You're post says it's the "Norwegian" intelligence ship, but hte article says "new russian spy ship to keep tabs on Norway". Also, the paint scheme in the first picture looked very much Russian... so which is it?



Marjata

The actual caption to my picture:

"This new giant intelligence ship was ordered in 2010 and was built in Romania. She was towed through the Bosphorus to Norway last March and is currently being outfitted for her operational debut in 2016. It is said that once finished the ship will be the most advanced intelligence ship in the world and there are some rumors that it may play some role in the US missile defense apparatus as well."


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Let's try this one then:

Country, Class, and if capable, Name. If you guess where the picture was taken ... then you still don't win a trip there - Hey! I am not that rich.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Is that not a MCDV doing an OP CARIBBE?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Not even close.  [


----------



## Cloud Cover

France,  L' Audacieuse-class (P400) patrol vessel, if i had to guess it is P686 down in Polynesia


----------



## Lumber

French, P400-class patrol vessel. (you're naming the picture "navire" made me go looking through the French navy).

However, the name and location are at a loss to me. The French have vessels likes these all over the place. It could be Melanesia, the Caribbean or the Indian Ocean!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Correct: P400 (L'Audacieuse) French Navy ship type.

W601: Almost correct on the name: It is P-689 La Railleuse, seen leaving Papeete in Tahiti on what is known as "la course du nord", the North track. 

You'd probably have had to sail there (lucky me I have, even though this is not a personal picture) to recognize the very specific sand bank formation + mountain in the background combination. 

Gentlemen, your move.


----------



## Cloud Cover

go ahead Lumber.


----------



## Lumber

Ugh.. this never goes well for me...


----------



## jollyjacktar

USS Shreveport or one of her sisters.


----------



## Cloud Cover

I don't know what ship it is, the aft mast over the telescoping hangar is mounting some hardware that looks like a command and control suite of equipment is installed.   Might be the Ponce before the LAWS was installed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

An amphibious transport dock, also called a landing platform/dock (LPD)...could be either Cleveland or Trenton sub-class of the Austin-class amphibious transport dock


----------



## Lumber

You all got the class right. I should have told you that I took this picture from the bridge of an Arleigh Burke during RIMPAC 2010. That would have narrowed down your options.

It's the USS Cleveland.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Lumber said:
			
		

> It's the USS Cleveland.



Damn, should have recognized it.[  Spent time aboard her in 1979 with 3 PPCLI during Ex KERNAL POTLACH.  We sailed down to San Diego aboard Canadian ships and then transferred to the USN vessels for amphib training in SD, following which we sailed back up the Pacific coast (conducting landings at Camp Pendleton along the way) to do the assault landing at the top of Vancouver Island.


----------



## Edward Campbell

OK, here is one ...

     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





          ... as always the "back story" is more important.

Who is she?

Where was she built, by whom and for whom? Why did she almost provoke a war between a major European power and another, non-European country?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

looks like some kind of fast attack craft...


----------



## Edward Campbell

This, better image, might help ...


----------



## Cloud Cover

Israeli Sa'ar 3-class missile boat. 
Might be one of the pair sold to Sri Lanka, given the uniforms of the crew on the deck.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Definitely a Sa'ar 3 Israeli boat.

A French product of Constructions Mecaniques de Normandie based on a Lurssen design.

Distinction in history: During the 1973 Yum Kippur war, they were the first ship ever to fight using a Surface to Surface missile, the first such engagement in history.

Oh! The European/non-European thing: The Arab League threatened to cut oil deliveries to the original builders selected  by the Israelis: The German company Lurssen.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Yes, it is indeed one of the Sa'ar 3 boast ... but there is a lot more history than just the '73 war.

Anyone?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Are you talking about my addition in the edit of my post?


----------



## Old Sweat

Was this one of the missile boats the Israelis had ordered from France, but then France refused to deliver? The Israelis then seized them on their own in a "cutting out" expedition.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I think you got it Old Sweat: The Sa'ar 3 boats (the last five anyway) were the ones involved in Israel's Operation Noah in 1969 after the boats were embargoed by President De Gaulle.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Was this one of the missile boats the Israelis had ordered from France, but then France refused to deliver? The Israelis then seized them on their own in a "cutting out" expedition.




Bingo!

Yes, OS, that's it. It was in Dec of 1968. De Gaulle had grown increasingly disenchanted with Israel after the Six Day war; he was under intense pressure from the Arab League. France had, in the late 1950s, replaced Russia and Czechoslovakia  as Israel's main "friend" as arms supplier, but in 1968, after the Israeli raid on the PLO at Beirut Airport, De Gaulle ordered a compete arms embargo, including on contracts that had been signed and paid. But the Israelis really needed the boats so a quite audacious plan was hatched ~ and was well executed ~ to seize them. President Pompidou threatened to attack the boats at sea and even to bomb Haifa but cooler heads prevailed. When the Israeli intelligence services were tracking down terrorists in Europe, however, the French security and intelligence services were known to be tipping off the Arabs, and that is rumoured to have gone on well into the 1980s, even into the '90s.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I hope this one my be a wee, tiny bit more difficult ...

Several ships of this class ...

     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





          ... achieved considerable _*diplomatic*_ fame in September 1940. Then one of them went to achieve a high degree of tactical fame, too.

For the win: what was the name of the most famous ship of this class when she achieved her fame in early 1942? For the bonus points: what was her initial name and number?


----------



## Old Sweat

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I hope this one my be a wee, tiny bit more difficult ...
> 
> Several ships of this class ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... achieved considerable _*diplomatic*_ fame in September 1940. Then one of them went to achieve a high degree of tactical fame, too.
> 
> For the win: what was the name of the most famous ship of this class when she achieved her fame in early 1942? For the bonus points: what was her initial name and number?



HMS Campbelltown, ex-USS Buchanan. No idea of her number and I am going to end my career as a naval trivia buff here.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Thought you said you wanted to make it hard ERC!

The ships are US built Wickes class destroyers that were (1940) part of the Destroyer for Bases Agreement  between England and the US.

One of them, the ex USS Buchanan (D-131) was renamed HMS Campbeltown and was the ship used in the 1942 raid on Saint-Nazaire as the block ship to prevent the Nazi having access to the large dry-dock there to refit its large battleships (That led to the Scharnhorst, Gneiseneau and Prinz Eugen escape in what became known as the Channel dash).

Damn, Old Sweat beat me to it while I was typing.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Thought you said you wanted to make it hard ERC!
> 
> The ships are US built Wickes class destroyers that were (1940) part of the Destroyer for Bases Agreement  between England and the US.
> 
> One of them, the ex USS Buchan (D-131) was renamed HMS Campbeltown and was the ship used in the 1942 raid on Saint-Nazaire as the block ship to prevent the Nazi having access to the large dry-dock there to refit its large battleships (That led to the Scharnhorst, Gneiseneau and Priz Eugen escape in what became known as the Channel dash).
> 
> Damn, Old Sweat beat me to it while I was typing.




And clearly I'm a failure. You're both right of course, and I surrender in the face of so much knowledge.

_Edited to add_: But tell me, OGBD, would you have recognized them if all I had posted was the picture? There were, as I understand it, destroyers from three classes  in the destroyers for bases deal. I think they were all four stackers. I was told that they were all horrible to handle in heavy seas ... worse, by far, than even the early (1939/40 batch) corvettes.


----------



## jollyjacktar

How times have changed,  I'll bet the French wouldn't be acting like stool pigeons and tipping off the targets today.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Actually ERC, I recognized them as Wikes right away. I actually wrote a paper on the Destroyer for Bases Agreement in University and got to see tons of those old pictures. That one in particular is a classic pics that was used to show how old and decrepit they were when transferred.

I'll take it as my turn so here it is: Country and Name please.


----------



## Good2Golf

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Thought you said you wanted to make it hard ERC!
> 
> The ships are US built Wickes class destroyers that were (1940) part of the Destroyer for Bases Agreement  between England and the US.
> 
> One of them, the ex USS Buchanan (D-131) was renamed HMS Campbeltown and was the ship used in the 1942 raid on Saint-Nazaire as the block ship to prevent the Nazi having access to the large dry-dock there to refit its large battleships (That led to the Scharnhorst, Gneiseneau and Prinz Eugen escape in what became known as the Channel dash).
> 
> Damn, Old Sweat beat me to it while I was typing.



Just reading up on the most famous of the Wickes, the USS Ward (DD-139), that was built in a record 17 days...yes, 17 days from keel laying until launch...apparently so fast, that it took the USN 3-1/2 weeks to catch up with paperwork and commission her.  First American shots fired during (just before) the Pearl Harbor attack.  Very interesting.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Blackadder1916

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> . . . The Israelis then seized them on their own in a "cutting out" expedition.





			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> . . .  But the Israelis really needed the boats so a quite audacious plan was hatched ~ and was well executed ~ to seize them. . . .



While it was a well planned and executed operation that resulted in the boats being put to sea (undetected for two days) and making the lengthy and difficult voyage (for craft of that size) from Cherbourg (Bay of Biscay/ Atlantic) through the Straits of Gibraltar, across the Med to Israel, describing it as a "seizure" or "cutting out" perhaps makes some think that it was an armed commando operation.  Nothing of the sort.  It was masterful, however, but was probably more a reflection of the ingenuity of the primary Israeli arms buyer in France, (a retired Israeli naval officer) and the stupidity of the French Minister of Defense.  This was in conjunction with the French Minister of Defence agreeing to allow the Israeli government to negotiate the sale of the vessels to an oil exploration company (a front company set up by a sympathetic Norwegian) as "oil exploration ships" to be crewed by "ex-Israeli Navy sailors" (since they were already familiar with the boats).

The boats (no weapons had been installed in France and they weren't designed as missile boats - except in the secretive minds of the Israelis) had already been paid for by Israel and IDF crews had been in France to oversee construction, trials and training (this continued even though some restrictions were in place).  When the Israelis started discussing taking them to sea to circumvent increased embargo enforcement, the French government ordered the Israeli Navy crews to leave France and the boats to be removed from the security of a government controlled dockyard to the openness of the commercial port.  The minimum maintenance crews aboard were Israelis, all "civilian" and "ex"-Navy.  As the date for their departure approached (Christmas Eve), the additional crew members required entered France as tourists and surreptitiously gathered supplies for the voyage and joined the ships.  There were probably a few blind eyes turned from management at the shipyard to some local policemen - two French GOFOs were fired as a result of the incident.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually ERC, I recognized them as Wikes right away. I actually wrote a paper on the Destroyer for Bases Agreement in University and got to see tons of those old pictures. That one in particular is a classic pics that was used to show how old and decrepit they were when transferred.
> 
> I'll take it as my turn so here it is: Country and Name please.




I believe it is the Korean Polar Research Institute's icebreaker RV _Araon_.

She was in the (Aussie) news just days ago.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Well played ERC. You are correct.

Here I was thinking no one else kept up with Australian news.  [:-[

Someone else go!


----------



## Cloud Cover

Here's a new one...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Too Easy W601:

It is the portugese Navy ship Viana de Castelo, first of class, OPV, P-360


----------



## Cloud Cover

Correct!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

All right. I am really trying hard here to be both relevant (staying in the current era) and harder:

Ship and country please: No takers? I'll add a side view - same vessel, maybe it will help.


----------



## winnipegoo7

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Distinction in history: During the 1973 Yum Kippur war, they were the first ship ever to fight using a Surface to Surface missile, the first such engagement in history.



* I'm pretty sure that a Komar missile boat got the first missile kill.



> 1967 October 21 - Egyptian Navy Komar class missile boats sank Israeli destroyer Eilat in the first combat use of P-15 Termit anti-ship missiles. This was the first time a ship had sunk another ship using guided missiles.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komar-class_missile_boat

And PNS Khaibar was sunk by P-15s launched from Indian Vidyut-class (Osa) missile boats in 1971.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Cadiz_(D79)#The_sinking_of_PNS_Khaibar

Both before the Yom Kippur war in 1973.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

You are correct Winnipegoo7. I did not express myself properly: They were the first ships in a missile engagement: that is they were in a fight where there actually were ships shooting missiles at one another from both sides. Basically they traded shots with the Egyptians, resulting in a draw: nobody sank anyone.

The two first missile "kills" you mention were from missile boats against "classic" ships of their era, not armed against missiles at all and with no missiles of their own, but guns only (for surface warfare).


----------



## Cloud Cover

OGBD, you are going to have to drop a hint I'm thinking something down in the land of Oz, but cannot find a class or type that matches 2 X RHIB rapid on the stern with transom platforms port and stbd.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yes. I think dropping a few hints is useful:

1) She is very recently (less than a year) in service;
2) She is a Canadian design (Yeah!) of STX, but I won't tell you which yard (yet);
3) Look South, young man (or woman, I am not sexist on ship ID), but not that far South (Oz).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Offshore Patrol Vessel  type 45, Kedougou Senegal


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Well done, NFLD Sapper.

Pride of the Senegalese Navy it is, indeed.

Glad to see that it got everyone looking for awhile.

Your move, my friend!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Hmm....

Let's try this.

Name, Country and for bonus points year laid down and year of decommissioning.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

That, my friends is the Tsar's yacht Livadia, of the Imperial Russian fleet.


----------



## Lumber

That has to be one of the most odd looking hulls I've ever seen.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yes. It was one of those great design ideas of Admiral Popov, the creator of the all-round battleships. He figured that, with engines providing propulsion, you did not have to be married to hull forms that were created for sailing vessels and an all-round ship would be like an army fort at sea, able to have guns facing all directions. 

His designs proved heavily flawed. His All-round battleships were impossible to steer properly, as for Livadia, her hull cracked as a result of waves crashing on it on her maiden voyage from the builder in Scotland to her home port. She spent most of her extremely short life in dry dock being repaired, having served only once for the purpose she was built for: yacht for the Romanov family.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Correct, I thought it would take longer to find....

The Livadia was an imperial yacht of the House of Romanov built in 1879–1880 to replace a yacht of the same name that had sunk off the coast of Crimea in 1878. The new Livadia, intended for service on the Black Sea, was a radically novel ship conceived by Vice Admiral Andrey Popov, designed by naval architect Erast Gulyaev and built by John Elder & Co. of Govan on Clyde. The Livadia continued Popov's line of circular ships although this time Popov sacrificed geometrical perfection for seagoing capabilities. She had a beam of 153 ft (47 m) against overall length of only 259 ft (79 m). An extreme example of tumblehome architecture, she sported a conventionally shaped superstructure mounted on a wide, flat-bottomed, turbot-shaped submerged hull or pontoon.

The Livadia left Greenock on October 3 with Popov, Tideman, Edward James Reed and William Houston Stewart on board. She safely reached Brest on October 7, where she picked up General Admiral of the Imperial Navy Grand Duke Constantine. On October 8 the Livadia sailed into the Bay of Biscay and was soon caught in a violent storm. According to Reed, sailing straight into the storm to test the ship was Constantine's idea and that no Russian dared to argue. Waves of six to seven meters failed to upset the Livadia: transverse roll did not exceed 3.5 degrees, longitudinal pitch was within 5.5 degrees. Stewart praised the comfort of the Livadia: "I never was in so comfortable a ship at sea in a gale of wind ... the absence of rolling, the easiness of motion, the great comfort on board, and the handiness of steering, were such as I have never seen before in any other ship under similar circumstances of weather and sea".

However, the crew was alarmed by the thunder-like sound of the waves slamming against her flat bottom. Reed and Vogak wrote that at times it sounded as if the ship had hit a hard rock. Around 10 a.m. of the next day the hull cracked, the space between inner and outer bottoms was flooded, and Vogak rushed his ship to a safe anchorage in Ferrol. The divers discovered a five-meter-long dent and numerous cracks in the fore segment of the hull which were ultimately blamed on waves. Popov concurred and admitted his failure "to foresee the effects of shallow draft". He wrote that the damage had dual mechanism: first, when the flat pontoon pitched above the waves, gravity subjected it to an enormous stress, bending the whole structure down. Next, as it plummeted down, the flat bottom hit water head-on, rupturing the rivets and tearing off the crossbeams. Reed noted that the radial framing pattern chosen by the designers resulted in a strong center section and inadequately weak extremities, and that any experienced shipbuilder should have discovered this weakness in advance.

The Livadia could have been quickly repaired in a drydock, but none of world's docks was wide enough for her. The new drydock in Nikolaev, designed by Clark Stanfield specifically for the battleship Novgorod and the other popovkas, had not yet been expanded to fit the Livadia. Moored in Ferrol, Spain, for seven months, she became an easy prey for the journalists. The New York Times ridiculed the Livadia, her designers and her crowned patron: instead of blowing up the Livadia, the "nihilists" designed her, for it was hardly possible to conceive a worse ship. According to the anonymous satirist she was "a yacht on board of which seasickness would be wholly unnecessary", "a Nihilist device that no Nihilist would dream of destroying." Instead of hunting terrorists, "the English and Russian Police should seize the designer of the Livadia and hang him on the spot." In November the newspaper changed its attitude, this time praising the Livadia for her stability on the high seas; the speed attained by "an enormous iron turtle" impressed the reporter who suggested that the Livadia "may possibly lead to considerable changes in the art of ship-building."

According to the New York Times, on December 10 the Russians dispatched 83 men to assist repairs on the Livadia while still entertaining plans to build a 12,000-ton Livadia-style armed ironclad. Repairs proceeded slowly, and the Livadia left Ferrol only on May 7 1881 [O.S. April 26]. The Livadia, captained by Vice Admiral Ivan Shestakov, proceeded with utmost caution, evading rough waves at all costs. She passed the Bosphorus on June 7 1881 [O.S. May 26] and reached Sebastopol on the next day. She made 3,890 miles in 381 hours, consuming more than 2,900 tons of coal. Shestakov reported easy steering, perfect stability and good build quality of the Livadia but advised against using her as a royal yacht until further tests could attest to her safety for Black Sea operations.

More information and pictures here

EDITED TO ADD

Answers to bonus questions....

Laid down:	1879 (Official ceremony: March 25, 1880)
Launched:	June 25, 1880
Commissioned:	September 30, 1880
Decommissioned:	
1883 (hulked as Opyt)
1926 (written off)
Fate:	Scrapped


----------



## Cloud Cover

NATO name of equipment
Function
Range(est)
3 classes of ships equipped with it


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

The antena is for a Nato designated Russian made "Top Plate" 3D radar.

Function is surface and air surveillance. Range(-ish) is Line of Sight for surface contact and 130-50 Km -ish for air.

Three classes fitted with said radar: Soviet Navy  Krivak class destroyers, Indian Navy Talwar class and Russian Border Guard Nerei class. Your picture is actually of the INS frigate Trikand.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar

They look like BBQ grills.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I thought there was more than just the Krivaks with it in the Russian fleet...Sov's for one.  I'd have to check my 'book' but...I'd be willing to bet a $20 Monopoly money.   ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

You are quite right EITS, and many more classes fitted with  the "Half Plate" or other derivatives, but he asked for three classes, so I gave him three  .


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ahhh!  I had a long day, the ol brain is only firing a few cylinders!


----------



## cupper

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> They look like BBQ grills.



I was thinking transformers.


----------



## Cloud Cover

OBGD rings the bell.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

My turn again then.

As usual: Ship class, type and country.


----------



## Edward Campbell

It appears to be a _Katanpää_ Class mine countermeasure vessel (MCMVs), built by _Intermarine_ (Italy), for the Finnish Navy.

(I guessed MCMV then looked until I found that picture (top row, right end, in my Google search).)

Edit: typo.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Give that man a cigar! (He is from a generation that still appreciates a good Cuban one)

You are too smart by half in how you do your research, Mr. C.

And yes, I tried to keep it to recent ships that may surprise some. They have only entered full service in the Finnish Navy in 2013. Good looking little ships, though. I was hoping people would be fooled by the rather large looking gun into searching for Patrol boats and such  . Didn't work with you.

Another interesting hint I thought would help in that picture is the large cruise ship in the final stages of fitting out in the background. Nowadays, only Finland and France work on such large ships. Interesting to note (for those always thinking warships are like any other ship) that a country with modern, sophisticated _cruise ship_ building industry considered that building a complex warship , such as a mine warfare craft, was better done in another country with experience in building such warships.

Your move, then!


----------



## Edward Campbell

OK, going back in time:







The ship? When was she built? Why was she significant?

(Hint: the "why" is visible on the model.)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

It's a Victorian era gunboat, my guess (exact details of classes hard to come by) is either a Philomel class or, more likely,  a Bramble class, with the exact name likely to be HMS Lizard, famous for serving during the Boxer rebellion. What distinguishes her: She was the first ship equipped with bilge keel to help control the rolling.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Nope, sorry, OGBD, you got the era right ~ but hell's bells man, Victoria reigned for damned near as long as our gracious sovereign lady Elizabeth, so that was too easy; but, according to the Royal Museums at Greenwhich she is not HMS Lizard and she is famous for something else.

Try this hint: it's a tug-o'-war between ships:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

If that is meant as a model of HMS Rattler, the first British warship equipped with a screw propeller as opposed to paddlewheel, then that is a very poor model ship:

HMS Rattler was built in 1842, launched in 1843. She had a clipper bow, this model has a straight nose bow. The model bears bilge keels. Professor William Froude idea of bilge keel was accepted by the Admiralty in 1867, a model testing in basin only began in 1870, with the first ones installed on ships the next year.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Hmmm ... I cannot argue the details, only that I was looking for a ship that represented an important shift in the sail to steam/motor era and I found HMS Rattler. Then I had to look for an image that wasn't the _Rattler_ vs _Alecto_ tug-o'-war, because I thought that would be too easy for too many of you. I trusted the Royal Museums website and I apologize if it misled you. 

Anyway, you're quite right. According to what I read the Americans came up with the same system and started to build a bit later but put their ship into service sooner.


----------



## Blackadder1916

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry, OGBD, you got the era right ~ but hell's bells man, Victoria reigned for damned near as long as our gracious sovereign lady Elizabeth, so that was too easy; but, according to the Royal Museums at Greenwhich she is not HMS Lizard and she is famous for something else.
> 
> Try this hint: it's a tug-o'-war between ships:



While the model is (according to Royal Museums Greenwich) of "a" RATTLER, it is not "the" RATTLER that you assumed it to be.  According to the caption with their photo:



> HMS 'Rattler', port broadside
> 
> Scale: 1:48. A contemporary full hull model of the HMS 'Rattler' (1886), a composite steam gunboat. Constructed in the builder
> 
> National Maritime Museum, Greenwich, London


----------



## Edward Campbell




----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Sorry ERC, but do you think there is a triple face palm somewhere?

The "1886" HMS Rattler was Bramble class gunboat, my original guess you may recall. 

OK, we've laid enough abuse on the poor man, on with the show:

Name, country and purpose:


----------



## Edward Campbell

It is I'm guessing an unarmed military training vessel, like our _Orcas_, and I'm also guessing it's this one ...






... same search technique: first _guess_ the class type, then search images ... this time it was on the third row (right edge) of my Google search.

She is the Almak built by _Piriou_ ...


Edit: to "class" to [size=12pt]type. Even I know there's a differenc[/size]e


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Right ship, and builder, half point on the function. No country mentioned.

It is French flagged and it is a training ship, but for foreign military cadets who are trained at the French Ecole de marine. She is way bigger than the Orca's however, more in the class size of the MCDV.

Alright, let's see  if I can fool some people some of the time:

Name and country:


----------



## Edward Campbell

Is it in a Japanese port? Is that it's home port?

I Googled "Japanese coast guard vessel" but they all came up as white hulls.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Is it this?






Japanese icebreaker Shirase is anchored at Fremantle, Australia, Nov. 22, 2013. The front end looks the same ... sort of ...  :dunno:

(Found here: http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/826945.shtml after Googling "japanese reasearch vessel" and seeing image in first row)

I wouldn't have guessed icebreaker, if that it, indeed, it.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

It is the Shirase. 

She is part of the Japanese Maritime Self-defence force.

I thought I could fool people because icebreakers usually are part of the Coast guard, not the "navy".  ;D.

Ah well, you're up ERC.


----------



## Edward Campbell

This shouldn't be too hard ...






... but she wasn't exactly what her name/designation suggest.

Who is she? Why was she special? Tell us about her captain and crew, please. (The questions may provide too many clues.)


----------



## Edward Campbell

Is there something special about the lifeboats on icebreakers and research ships? Is that a "giveaway?"

The main clue for me was the Japanese characters on the sign near the bow. In my experience, while Chinese characters are fairly common in Asia, (China, of course, and HK, but also in Singapore and Malaysia and even in Indonesia) Japanese signs are generally found only in Japan.


----------



## Blackadder1916

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This shouldn't be too hard ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but she wasn't exactly what her name/designation suggest.
> 
> Who is she? Why was she special? Tell us about her captain and crew, please. (The questions may provide too many clues.)



HMS Nabob.  Escort carrier; American built but transferred to the RN in the Lend-Lease programme.  Though a British commissioned ship, it was manned (and commanded) by a RCN crew, however the Air Group was RN Fleet Air Arm (same arrangement as the other RCN manned aircraft carrier of the war HMS Puncher).  Commanded by Captain Horatio Nelson Lay who went on to retire as a Rear Admiral and Vice Chief of Naval Staff.  In British/Canadian operational service from Sept 1943 until August 1944 when she was damaged by a torpedo from U-354.  Early in her short career there were serious complaints from elements of the crew about inequities in pay and food (Canadian sailors were better paid and expected a better scale of rations) however these were resolved before there was any suggestion of mutiny.


----------



## dangerboy

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Commanded by Captain Horatio Nelson Lay who went on to retire as a Rear Admiral and Vice Chief of Naval Staff.



I am guessing that his parents really wanted him to go Navy


----------



## Blackadder1916

Let's try this one.  Its short naval career made it unique.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Hello HMCS PRINCE ROBERT, how are you doing?

Recovered from  carrying all those Hong Kong P.O.W. in WWII? Is your captain back from representing Canada at the surrender of Japan ceremony?


----------



## Rifleman62

Not one of the Princes' ships.

Prince David off Juno Beach 6 Jun 44. The LCA's where not from this ship - either the Lairds Isle, Canterbury or the Llangibby Castle.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Hello HMCS PRINCE ROBERT, how are you doing?
> 
> Recovered from  carrying all those Hong Kong P.O.W. in WWII? Is your captain back from representing Canada at the surrender of Japan ceremony?



Neither Robert, David nor Henry is in the ship's name.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The Grand Trunk Steamship Prince George


----------



## Blackadder1916

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The Grand Trunk Steamship Prince George



Or as it was known during its RCN service (about one month), His Majesty's Canadian Hospital Ship Prince George.  The previous picture was in its wartime naval paint scheme (the captain wasn't aware that red crosses were the sides of the ship and not just on the funnel).  This is the ship in normal livery.


----------



## Cloud Cover

it has been a while since this thread has had some action:

What are the names (or classes) of the 3 ships in the picture. 
Which harbour are they in?  

The month/year of the picture is July 1967. 

Cheers


----------



## Lumber

That's Malta! I haven't yet Googled the ships though. 

The carrier and the destroyer look British, UT the maintainer in the foreground has an American Whidbey Island feel to it.


----------



## Blackadder1916

With the Grand Harbour, Malta being easily identified it didn't take long to find this photo  that included HMS Victorious, the Italian Navy's guided missile destroyer Intrepido, and a U.S. Navy Casa Grande class dock landing ship..


----------



## Lumber

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ,... and a U.S. Navy Casa Grande class dock landing ship..



Called it!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Blackadder is bang on.

And of course any sailor worth its salt identified Malta right away.  

Considering the time and location, the fact that the Casa Grande class ship has received the 1960 to 1963 upgrade made to half of the class and this is an allied port visit (probably post exercise in the Med.) the Dock landing ship is probably the USS San Marcos.

Anyway, the ball is in Blackadder's court.


----------



## Cloud Cover

All correct. There were, apparently, 4 UK escorts in the area but not in the harbour at the time. 
Not sure about the NATO exercise, but according to this declassified US report, the Brits were hesitant to use HMS _Victorious_ to test Nasser's resolve over his blockade of the lower Suez. There was also a fairly strong UK amphibious group off of Aden (Yemen) led by _Hermes_ that was caught up with supporting the fight against the insurgency.   _Victorious_ was in the med after having just departed Aden.   

http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a047236.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, here's something big and odd.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Easy peasy!

That's the Soviet Navy SSV-33 Ural.

You shouldn't select ships that some in these fora have shadowed at some time in their past.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

No one contradicted my answer (and should anyway since I know damn well i am right on this one  ).

So I'll go next:

Country, type, class.


----------



## Lumber

Got a bigger version?


----------



## Blackadder1916

It's not by any chance ex USS _John Rodgers_, ex Mexican Navy _Cuitlahuac_, Fletcher class DD?  There is some similarity in the silhouette.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Unfortunately, Lumber, it's as big a picture as I could get.

Think of it as the old side views taken from 5 miles out and printed in a 2 inch by 3 inch square in the "Naval Recognition Journal" of the 70's and 80's.  ;D

There are enough hints in the picture to help make some searches. For instance, you know it's not an aircraft carrier or a submarine  ;D.

Negative on that Blackadder.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Might be a Forest Sherman class in original configuration. Cant quite make out what the platform is just forward of X turret. That little platform doesn't look like either a platform to mount a twin 3 inch mounts (maybe they are not installed?) or a fire control radar. Hmmm...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

That's a negative, Cloud Cover.

This is not an American ship. Go West, young man - West of North America, that is.


----------



## FSTO

Stoikiy?
http://www.anticsonline.co.uk/1666_1_105253127.html


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Nope!

Look at the difference between the funnels on the pic and the ones on you model.

Hint: Look at the bow.


----------



## FSTO

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Nope!
> 
> Look at the difference between the funnels on the pic and the ones on you model.
> 
> Hint: Look at the bow.


Curses
South Korean?
ROKS Chungmu?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/twe42/5051302945/


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Getting closer (or a little past going West).

What other nation designed ships with bows like that? Think, McFly!  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

At last (with many hints) found it.  Japan, Harukaze, DD

(And a larger clearer version of the photo)
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c9/JapanesedestroyerHarukaze001.JPG

http://www.navypedia.org/ships/japan/jap_dd_harukaze.htm


----------



## FSTO

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Getting closer (or a little past going West).
> 
> What other nation designed ships with bows like that? Think, McFly!  ;D



Jackass!  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Correct, Blackadder.

Ball is in your court.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Okay, will probably be an easy one.


----------



## Good2Golf

A different kind of "Sloop" -- HMS Amethyst (U16 during WW / F116 post-war).

U16






F116





...and 'Simon' the cat, who killed Mao Tse Tung, the big rat, thus saving the provisions of Amethyst from depletion to allow Amethyst to escapt it's blockaded engagement with PLA forces in 1949.





Simon (and Amethyst's) story here.

G2G


----------



## Blackadder1916

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsV8b7tV5tg


----------



## Cloud Cover

Heres another...


----------



## STONEY

Can't spell but its ALGONQUIN


----------



## Halifax Tar

STONEY said:
			
		

> Can't spell but its ALGONQUIN



Are you sure ?  Of which class ?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Yes, HT, Stoney is correct.

It is the first HMCS Algonquin (ex- HMS Valentine). Originally she was a V-class destroyer, but then was converted in 1953 into an ASW frigate mostly modelled on the type 15 standards of the RN. It was a home made re-design and she became one of a kind for the rest of her life.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Yes, HT, Stoney is correct.
> 
> It is the first HMCS Algonquin (ex- HMS Valentine). Originally she was a V-class destroyer, but then was converted in 1953 into an ASW frigate mostly modelled on the type 15 standards of the RN. It was a home made re-design and she became one of a kind for the rest of her life.



Nifty!


----------



## Cloud Cover

Yes that is correct. I was surprised at the extent of the refit and deck, superstructure changes.

I was actually looking for a pic of a supposedly 'modernization' proposal of a Prestonian class frigate that included a test bed for a VDS.  No joy.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

That's because the VDS experiments were carried onboard HMCS CRUSADER, not onboard any Prestonian class frigate. 

What you possibly had in mind, for experiments onboard the Prestonian's, was the Helicopter trial onboard HMCS BUCKINGHAM.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

http://www.navy-marine.forces.gc.ca/assets/NAVY_Internet/images/navy-history/buckingham-17257-95-1180.jpg


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> That's because the VDS experiments were carried onboard HMCS CRUSADER, not onboard any Prestonian class frigate.
> 
> What you possibly had in mind, for experiments onboard the Prestonian's, was the Helicopter trial onboard HMCS BUCKINGHAM.



Apparently the 2 ships were intimately acquainted http://jproc.ca/r17/peacship.html


----------



## Cloud Cover

....


----------



## Blackadder1916

SS Mayaguez, and the USS _Harold E. Holt_ alongside in the overhead shot.

And for those youngsters who weren't around when it occurred https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayaguez_incident


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Anyone up for some submarine RECCE?






 8)


----------



## Blackadder1916

Well, I was going to post this in a different order but since someone mentioned subs let's try it this way.

42°30′N 5°24′E


----------



## FSTO

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some submarine RECCE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)



HMS ASTUTE.

C'mon prove that she wasn't there!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

FSTO said:
			
		

> HMS ASTUTE.
> 
> C'mon prove that she wasn't there!



In that picture she'd look more along the lines of this to me.   






* not the actual system I use.  I like keeping my sec clearance.


----------



## Blackadder1916

And some views that may make it easier to identify.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Italian Navy Canopo class frigate.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Italian Navy (nope) Canopo class (nope) frigate (nope).



Though the harbour photo does show it in an Italian port (Genoa)


----------



## dapaterson

German U-boat tender Saar, converted to French naval vessel Gustave Zede ?

(Based on a Google image search)

http://letatave-a641.net/Saar-1.htm


----------



## Blackadder1916

dapaterson said:
			
		

> German U-boat tender Saar, converted to French naval vessel Gustave Zede ?
> 
> (Based on a Google image search)
> 
> http://letatave-a641.net/Saar-1.htm



You got it.


----------



## dapaterson

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> You got it.



In Chrome, a simple right click on any image gives the option to search for that image...

An easy one:


----------



## Cloud Cover

Hmmmm....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

It is one of the upgraded Japanese Maritime Self-Defense force Atago class destroyers. Obviously can't tell which one from that picture


----------



## Cloud Cover

Yep. Takanami class. FC3 radar. Gallium Nitrate array. I love how they develop some of their own stuff and then actually use it.


----------



## Cloud Cover

Correction Asahi destroyer.


----------

